# iPad 2 Keypad Problem



## CJHook (May 15, 2011)

Every time I'm in Safari, the keypad keeps popping up whenever i click on a link, image etc. Its really annoying.

How do i change this in settings?

Thanks.


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

Try clearing Safari's cache, cookies, and history. Go to Settings>Safari>Clear History/Clear Cookies/ Clear Cache. Clearing these may result in slightly slower load times to frequently visited sites since you cleared the cache and cookies. But, after you visit it again, the cache will be stored once again. Browsers like to have certain files nearby so they can pull it out faster.


----------

